# To squonk or not to squonk



## Juan_G (9/12/20)

Hello everyone! So I'm in full swing in rebuiIding my vape collection again although this time with very limited funds and I need some suggestions please. My pulse squonk mod has lost it's pulse and I was wondering if you could give me some direction as to what squonk mod to get. The perfect setup would be a dual 18650 but single will also work. Thank you in advance

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (9/12/20)

Sup dude

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Juan_G (9/12/20)

Paul33 said:


> Sup dude


Sup dude

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (9/12/20)

definitely to squonk, but that's just me

have a look at the Dovpo Topside Dual

regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/12/20)

Topside dual,the single I heard the plastic version has issues with cracking and stuff.
Pulse dual
Dyadic dual
Ohm boy
Drone
And wismec also has one. Don't know what it's called.
And one more thing... Squonk it!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/12/20)

Wismec Luxotic BF
Pulse 1, 2 or Dual
Topside Dual

And then there is the plethora of Mechs as well....

Personally tried the Sigelei Fuchai 213, Pulse (v1), Topside Dual (and the Vandy Vape Simple Ex... silly little mtl kit)... now the only squonk I run is the Lost Vape Furyan Mech with THC Tauren Solo on top.... Loving It!! On the lookout for a second squonker (Asmodus Luna on the shortlist).

Everyone should have at least one squonker wicked up and ready to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## swisscheese (9/12/20)

any topside is a winner for me. 3 factors lean me to the topside lite. its cheaper. it can be used as a non-squonk (words are hard). no issues with battery door getting loose

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (9/12/20)

Squonking is a weekend vaping mode! Only @vicTor squonks everyday of the week (for medical reasons!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Juan_G (10/12/20)

Thank you for the suggestions! I wouldn't mind to have a Furyan again but it will have to be the black and silver one I sold to a very lucky guy on the forum haha. You guys (and girls) are always awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Squonking is a weekend vaping mode! Only @vicTor squonks everyday of the week (for medical reasons!)

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## StephanKuhn (10/12/20)

For me it comes down to what works easier and better. I use RDA's and RDTA's, so for me it made sense to move to squonking.
I had a topside dual, best vape I've ever had. But it fell on the ground and one of the hooks on the battery door broke completely off. Then decided to buy the topside lite as the way you swop batteries are completely different. No latch like the topside single or dual.
I will always recommend squonking as it makes life so much easier. All the different topsides hold 10ml eliquid and is so easy to refill.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## StephanKuhn (10/12/20)

swisscheese said:


> any topside is a winner for me. 3 factors lean me to the topside lite. its cheaper. it can be used as a non-squonk (words are hard). no issues with battery door getting loose


Exactly why i didnt get my 2nd topside Dual. I know of 3 other guys who had the same problem with the battery door latch. I got a lite from @Vapers Corner on black friday for R 700. So far very happy with it, and the Golisi 21700 batteries are way better than the extremely large samsung 40T's

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

Comes down to the vape again doesn't it.

My squonks give me a very saturated warm vape with very intense flavour and usually a lot less restricted than my day to day restricted vape. If however you want this full flavour and warm vape every time you vape then the squonk is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/12/20)

I am going to hijack my own post (will create one in Classifieds wanted if needed). If anyone has vw or even mech squonk mod for sale please let me know?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

Very good price for this

https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...echanical-squonk-mod-kit?variant=472112168974

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/12/20)

Stranger said:


> Very good price for this
> 
> https://www.throatpunch.co.za/colle...echanical-squonk-mod-kit?variant=472112168974


Sold out unfortunately. Going to rob a bank and try to get the Hcigar thats in classifieds

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (10/12/20)

Looks good, hope you manage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShowMeTwice (10/12/20)

I don't have any dual battery squonkers...

I really like my Psyclone Mods SqEvo DNA60. Single 18650. DNA chipset. Love it.



Atmizoo Creek (ice matte) RDA on top. One of my favorite RDA's. Flavor banger!!!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## StephanKuhn (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> I don't have any dual battery squonkers...
> 
> I really like my Psyclone Mods SqEvo DNA60. Single 18650. DNA chipset. Love it.
> 
> ...


Very nice setup. My problem is as soon as you go Dual coil, a single 18650 does not last no matter what battery you use. I have a Aegis squonk also and it struggles with VTC4, VTC5 or VTC 6. I have 6 different variety of 18650 batteries and they only last between 30-40 puffs. Smoking at 50 watt using dual coil 0.18 Ohm resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## swisscheese (11/12/20)

I put my requiem RDA with supplied coils on my topside lite. It ticks all the boxes. Flavour is top notch, the matchy-matchy factor is there in full force, and it runs like a dream at 30w. Im running a 21700, so I get 4 juice refills on a single charge. That should last normal people a day.

Imagine a perfect world where the original topside could take 2X 21700's and the battery door was sturdy like the Odin 100.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (11/12/20)

Turns out I'm getting a Topside lite thanks to @Grand Guru . It would be ideal to have a dual 21700 squonker @swisscheese ! Maybe Ecigssa should start to make mods, for the real vapers out there! Can't wait to throw the Flave and Goon (yeah I know some people lol) on the topside!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

swisscheese said:


> any topside is a winner for me. 3 factors lean me to the topside lite. its cheaper. it can be used as a non-squonk (words are hard). no issues with battery door getting loose


Yeah but it just both looks and feels cheap, if i have the Delta in one hand and the Topside lite in the other it's like the Delta is a Peacemaker and the Topside lite a water pistol!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Informative 2


----------



## swisscheese (11/12/20)

the sock test is my meter for build quality. Put the mod in rugby sock. The one requiring the least swings to ensure your mother-in-law wouldn't survive is winner. Sacrifices in material choice were made to create a cheaper product that ship at 2/3 the price with a nice Variant RDA included. 

The Topside Dual is better in every way except the battery door. With gentle use, the retention clips wear and your mod keeps switching off. Mine were dropped a few time and the clips failed entirely. I'm not a snob, but I'm not going to a braai with my mod taped up.

The Delta doesn't feel as good in the hand, and I wont be seen in public with the available colour schemes. My last con with the Delta is that pump system. The liquid isn't sucked back if you over-squonk. Also, the more complex it is, the more chance something breaks.

The Lost Vape Furyan is a bit on the old side but it looks sexy, hits like a champ, and is cheaper than any of the other squonkers mentioned.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

swisscheese said:


> it can be used as a non-squonk


Any BF standard device can be used as a normal device!



swisscheese said:


> Also, the more complex it is, the more chance something breaks



If this was referring to the Delta i must admit i only know 7 other people in total including @Puff the Magic Dragon who has one but not one of them have ever mentioned having a single issue with it and all think it's a great device! Have you had issues with yours?

The Rage and Dyadic must be my favourite dual BF devices but then i only use dual battery devices at home preferring more portable out and about options!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Any BF standard device can be used as a normal device!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Never had a single issue with the Delta. It is almost two years old and looks like it did on day one. A bit bling but built to last.

The only negative is that when it is nearly empty you have to give the push to squonk button a few pushes to empty the juice container. Oh yes, I remembered another possible negative. It is a heavy mod. This isn't a problem for me but I believe that it is for some vapers. I quite like light mods but heavy mods have their place, i.e. mostly at home.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

my favourite squonker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Never had a single issue with the Delta. It is almost two years old and looks like it did on day one. A bit bling but built to last.
> 
> The only negative is that when it is nearly empty you have to give the push to squonk button a few pushes to empty the juice container. Oh yes, I remembered another possible negative. It is a heavy mod. This isn't a problem for me but I believe that it is for some vapers. I quite like light mods but heavy mods have their place, i.e. mostly at home.


Yeah, it's heavy for sure! i was referring to because it's a complex mod the more chance something could break which i just have heard no evidence of and my own personal experience although again i have to be honest because i am continually testing products i wouldn't of given it as much use as you is it's given me no issues!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> my favourite squonker
> 
> View attachment 216525


I reckon you would love the new SX Nano ESS Driver device SXMini are about to release!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> I reckon you would love the new SX Nano ESS Driver device SXMini are about to release!



I only do SX Mechs ...lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## swisscheese (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Any BF standard device can be used as a normal device!



Please tell me you were being facetious. The alternative is distressing. By that logic, a brick is also a can opener. I stressed the point of it being a "non-squonk" because of the handy-dandy thingymajiggy that allows one to remove the squonk bottle assembly (secured by the magic of magnets) and attach the aforementioned handy-dandy thingymajiggy in its place. The resulting tansformation is a box mod without squonk capability.


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

@Timwis is right though, can run an rta on a squonker

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

swisscheese said:


> Please tell me you were being facetious. The alternative is distressing. By that logic, a brick is also a can opener. I stressed the point of it being a "non-squonk" because of the handy-dandy thingymajiggy that allows one to remove the squonk bottle assembly (secured by the magic of magnets) and attach the aforementioned handy-dandy thingymajiggy in its place. The resulting tansformation is a box mod without squonk capability.


I have used a BF device with standard Atomizers in fact i don't know why vapers don't get a BF device first up so they can both try squonking and use standard atomizers, quite easy not to put juice in the bottle! I just don't like the Topside lite and i am not anti Dovpo as they are one of my favourite manufacturers. When mine arrived i was very disappointed, it reminded me of a very cheap toy in it's build quality and materials used. For that reason haven't even used it but going from what i hear of cracking plastic etc seems a cheap toy would hold up better!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mzr (11/12/20)

My all time favorite squonk mod was rage by ohmboy besides the weight I chose it a few times over the topside dual as the topside dual was just bigger for me but now finally obtaining my all time favorite device I am happy dual 18650 dna250c board and fit ergonomically in the hand too, search box mod mafia tiny v2.5 absolutely lovely device and not available locally and the other a dual 20700 squonk mod which I recently finally got is the boxer dual 20700 also alot lighter and very good power from the device. Another one of daily carries is the arkon mech which initially was also 20700 but my 30t fits perfectly in too so great win

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (11/12/20)

Ask the @THE REAPER he will confirm using an rta on a squonk best of both worlds just change over to rda when you want.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

swisscheese said:


> any topside is a winner for me. 3 factors lean me to the topside lite. its cheaper. it can be used as a non-squonk (words are hard). no issues with battery door getting loose


Any squonk mod can be used as a single mod. Unless it's a dual squonk mod. Then it would be a dual mod.(with RTA)
The topside lite just has the option to minimise the casing size if need be(wanted).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Any squonk mod can be used as a single mod. Unless it's a dual squonk mod. Then it would be a dual mod.(with RTA)
> The topside lite just has the option to minimise the casing size if need be(wanted).


On that note. There are squonkable RTDA's and also a RTA.
I don't know what it's called ,maybe someone else can help with the name.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> On that note. There are squonkable RTDA's and also a RTA.
> I don't know what it's called ,maybe someone else can help with the name.


We even had the Squonky Subohm Tank!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/desire-squonky-subohm-tank.t53998/

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

The Dovpo Basium is also very good!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> The Dovpo Basium is also very good!



you don't do mechanical mods ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> On that note. There are squonkable RTDA's and also a RTA.
> I don't know what it's called ,maybe someone else can help with the name.




Was the Uwell Fancier not a Squonk RTA (with a RDA convertion option), that one had to be wicked with the cotton going up, that way you could still squonk as well as the coils was on the bottom like an RTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> you don't do mechanical mods ?


I like to decide the power i get rather than relying on how much voltage is on the battery!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> The Dovpo Basium is also very good!


I know right!
@DS_vaper had one some time ago.not sure if he still has it, but I liked it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Was the Uwell Fancier not a Squonk RTA (with a RDA convertion option), that one had to be wicked with the cotton going up, that way you could still squonk as well as the coils was on the bottom like an RTA.


I don't know what it was called. I just know there was one. Thanks I'll look it up.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Last year I picked up a couple HCigar VT Inbox V3 DNA 75 squonkers for dirt cheap. IMO they're nice little squonkers (single 18650). I've had zero issues with them. I like the DNA chipsets for squonking in TC as I never have to be concerned with frying a wick.

Just about any squonker (mechanical or regulated) can be used squonkless with an RTA or RDTA. And the Alliancetech Flave 22mm and 24mm RDTA's are good examples of an RBA that works both ways. Both have a 2ml tank that can be used for squonking or as a tank. Simply swap the squonk pin over to the blind pin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Last year I picked up a couple HCigar VT Inbox V3 DNA 75 squonkers for dirt cheap. IMO they're nice little squonkers (single 18650). I've had zero issues with them. I like the DNA chipsets for squonking in TC as I never have to be concerned with frying a wick.
> 
> Just about any squonker (mechanical or regulated) can be used squonkless with an RTA or RDTA. And the Alliancetech Flave 22mm and 24mm RDTA's are good examples of an RBA that works both ways. Both have a 2ml tank that can be used for squonking or as a tank. Simply swap the squonk pin over to the blind pin.



are you originally from SA ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> are you originally from SA ?


No. Born and raised in the USA.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Last year I picked up a couple HCigar VT Inbox V3 DNA 75 squonkers for dirt cheap. IMO they're nice little squonkers (single 18650). I've had zero issues with them. I like the DNA chipsets for squonking in TC as I never have to be concerned with frying a wick.
> 
> Just about any squonker (mechanical or regulated) can be used squonkless with an RTA or RDTA. And the Alliancetech Flave 22mm and 24mm RDTA's are good examples of an RBA that works both ways. Both have a 2ml tank that can be used for squonking or as a tank. Simply swap the squonk pin over to the blind pin.


Greetings bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> No. Born and raised in the USA.



ok cool, I know I'm hijacking this thread but I'm sure others have the same questions.

how did you land up here on this forum ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> No. Born and raised in the USA.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> ok cool, I know I'm hijacking this thread but I'm sure others have the same questions.
> 
> how did you land up here on this forum ?


invite

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> invite



confused

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Greetings bro.


Cheers!!!



Resistance said:


> View attachment 216561


I figured you, or someone, would post that! Saw Broooooce during that tour twice. And I've seen Springsteen more times than I would care to admit. 1975 was my 1st time. The Man puts on one hell of a show. Always long in duration too.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> ok cool, I know I'm hijacking this thread but I'm sure others have the same questions.
> 
> how did you land up here on this forum ?


I've been a long time lurker here. Yesterday I decided it was time to join. I know Rob Fisher and Resistance from over at ECF. As a lurker I learned things are pretty "chill" here. I'm all for chill.

And... as I mentioned to Rob yesterday, it's turning <COLD> as in winter here and I needed to fly the coop for a warmer climate. I believe you folks in the SA are nearing your Summer. Seemed like the logical "landing" spot for me. Even if it's only in the _virtual_ warmer. lol

So y'all think I'm some amusing zoo animal? I am, just ask Resistance, he knows all about my, ummm... loopy ways! Just teasin' (maybe not). For now I am being tame and reserved, at least until I get to know Folks. Not sure if my "loopy" will translate here. Resistance?

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Cheers!!!
> 
> 
> I figured you, or someone, would post that! Saw Broooooce during that tour twice. And I've seen Springsteen more times than I would care to admit. 1975 was my 1st time. The Man puts on one hell of a show. Always long in duration too.


I had to. Some things are inevitable. Anyway he made that Jean an white-T. A fashion statement in the RSA.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> I've been a long time lurker here. Yesterday I decided it was time to join. I know Rob Fisher and Resistance from over at ECF. As a lurker I learned things are pretty "chill" here. I'm all for chill.
> 
> And... as I mentioned to Rob yesterday, it's turning <COLD> as in winter here and I needed to fly the coop for a warmer climate. I believe you folks in the SA are nearing your Summer. Seemed like the logical "landing" spot for me. Even if it's only in the _virtual_ warmer. lol
> 
> So y'all think I'm some amusing zoo animal? I am, just ask Resistance, he knows all about my, ummm... loopy ways! Just teasin' (maybe not). For now I am being tame and reserved, at least until I get to know Folks. Not sure if my "loopy" will translate here. Resistance?


Well my loopy doesn't mind a little of your loopy looping around

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> I've been a long time lurker here. Yesterday I decided it was time to join. I know Rob Fisher and Resistance from over at ECF. As a lurker I learned things are pretty "chill" here. I'm all for chill.
> 
> And... as I mentioned to Rob yesterday, it's turning <COLD> as in winter here and I needed to fly the coop for a warmer climate. I believe you folks in the SA are nearing your Summer. Seemed like the logical "landing" spot for me. Even if it's only in the _virtual_ warmer. lol
> 
> So y'all think I'm some amusing zoo animal? I am, just ask Resistance, he knows all about my, ummm... loopy ways! Just teasin' (maybe not). For now I am being tame and reserved, at least until I get to know Folks. Not sure if my "loopy" will translate here. Resistance?



aah, any friend of @Resistance and @Rob Fisher is a friend of us all !

glad you're here man

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

So I have a new squonker,but I'll officially post it next week. When I earned it.
It rocks!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> aah, any friend of @Resistance and @Rob Fisher is a friend of us all !
> 
> glad you're here man


That's an official invite for you to pop in over there are well @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I had to. Some things are inevitable. Anyway he made that Jean an white-T. A fashion statement in the RSA.


They sold those t-shirts here too. I did not buy one. Way too many people in the USA did buy them AND wore them. Years later everyone said they saw a gig during the BITUSA tour. Ummm, I think not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> That's an official invite for you to pop in over there are well @vicTor



...lol invite to where ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShowMeTwice (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> That's an official invite for you to pop in over there are well @vicTor


Agreed.

@vicTor you have been invited to pop in over at ECF.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (11/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Agreed.
> 
> @vicTor you have been invited to pop in over at ECF.



that is truly awesome and very grateful but I have no clue what ecf is

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

vicTor said:


> that is truly awesome and very grateful but I have no clue what ecf is


https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/shinyitis-support-group.841061/page-5383#post-23000171

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Sooo!. Squonking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> Sooo!. Squonking


Auto squonking is taking some time to catch on but it will get there, the SX Nano from SX Mini is a chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (11/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Auto squonking is taking some time to catch on but it will get there, the SX Nano from SX Mini is a chicken dinner!


I want to say I'm not into that, but you never know untill you've tried.
The reverant and the pumper both has good reviews and happy owners. So it just might work for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (11/12/20)

Resistance said:


> I want to say I'm not into that, but you never know untill you've tried.
> The reverant and the pumper both has good reviews and happy owners. So it just might work for me.


It has both ESS Driver technology and their latest TC that works in tandem. It pumps e-liquid when you vape but working with the chip knows how much needs pumping and also auto draws back if it detects it's over pumped!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice (12/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Auto squonking is taking some time to catch on but it will get there, the SX Nano from SX Mini is a chicken dinner!


Do you really think auto squonking will catch on?

It's not for me. I like squeezing the bottle. IMO, auto squonking adds mechanical functionality, and parts, that I likely won't have spares for when it breaks.

That's why I love mech squonkers. Easy to tear down and maintain. They will last for the long haul if taken care of.

My VapeAMP Rig squonker (takes a 20700 or 18650 w/adapter). Atmizoo Creek (matte) RDA. The Rig squonker is built like a WWII battleship. I've dropped it a few times. My German shepherd has sent it flying off a living room table with her tail a couple times. It just keeps on working.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (12/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> Do you really think auto squonking will catch on?
> 
> It's not for me. I like squeezing the bottle. IMO, auto squonking adds mechanical functionality, and parts, that I likely won't have spares for when it breaks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, different people like different things and i think the auto squonking will become more popular. I only enjoy using a mech with a fresh battery but hate the power decreasing with battery voltage, also for what they are seriously over priced!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShowMeTwice (12/12/20)

Timwis said:


> Yeah, different people like different things and i think the auto squonking will become more popular. I only enjoy using a mech with a fresh battery but hate the power decreasing with battery voltage, also for what they are seriously over priced!


I hear you. Different strokes, different folks.

Authentic mechs can be had for cheap. There are always a few places that have them on clearance. That Rig squonker was on clearance for $50 USD with free shipping. I just bought a couple dotMod Petri v2 22mm tube mech's for $20 USD each. But I do know what you mean and you are right. If bought retail they're hundreds of dollars USD.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (12/12/20)

ShowMeTwice said:


> I hear you. Different strokes, different folks.
> 
> Authentic mechs can be had for cheap. There are always a few places that have them on clearance. That Rig squonker was on clearance for $50 USD with free shipping. I just bought a couple dotMod Petri v2 22mm tube mech's for $20 USD each. But I do know what you mean and you are right. If bought retail they're hundreds of dollars USD.


Going back to the YiHi ESS Driver technology the first device was from Pioneer 4You followed by VSticking (both owned by YiHi SXMini) and they were over 18 months ago and i am not hearing that they fail anymore than any other regulated device, mine are both going strong if anything the internal battery will go before anything else on the device! The pump failing is always going to be a concern but seem to hold up well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (14/12/20)

Timwis said:


> It has both ESS Driver technology and their latest TC that works in tandem. It pumps e-liquid when you vape but working with the chip knows how much needs pumping and also auto draws back if it detects it's over pumped!



That just sounds so wrong. Maybe because it is Moonday.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DS_vaper (15/12/20)

@Resistance. Hey brother i still have that squonk. I use her everyday and still going strong just one down side though. What eva coating they use on the sides of is rubs off and it scratchs easly aswell but the mechanics of it is solid and defo reliable. I would fedo tell someone if they had the cash for one go for it i wish i had 2

Sent from my LM-X525 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

